# Just got a great price on a Jeep for Kauai



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

I just made a summer reservation for a Jeep for 20 days for $893.61.

I used www.discounthawaiicarrental.com (who we have used for many years) - Alamo had the best price.

The price was so good that I thought it must be an error, so I contacted them and they said that was the guaranteed price, and it wasn't an error.  They said that prices change all the time, and I just caught it at the right time.

In case you aren't familiar, this is a rental car consolidator, and they search all availability for you and find the best prices.  No CC required until you pick up the car.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

That's and excellent deal! What size Jeep?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't help but ask, better then Costco????


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I can't help but ask, better then Costco????



Pat, sometimes discounthawaii has better rates than Costco, but so far we haven't found that.  Costco has always come out with the best prices for us for Hawaii.  But, we're not looking for a Jeep either. The real lesson here is, check everywhere, book, and then keep checking.

Right now we're sitting with a two week reservation on the Big Island in April for a full size car (Alamo) for $318.69 through Costco.  Neither Discounthawaii or AutoSlash could beat that.  That reservation was made about 6 months out, and yes, I've been checking ever since to see if it's gone any lower.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Pat, sometimes discounthawaii has better rates than Costco, but so far we haven't found that.  Costco has always come out with the best prices for us for Hawaii.  But, we're not looking for a Jeep either. The real lesson here is, check everywhere, book, and then keep checking.
> 
> Right now we're sitting with a two week reservation on the Big Island in April for a full size car (Alamo) for $318.69 through Costco.  Neither Discounthawaii or AutoSlash could beat that.  That reservation was made about 6 months out, and yes, I've been checking ever since to see if it's gone any lower.



I'm in the same situation, I booked Costco at 9 months out for 11 days in Maui for a standard SUV for $396.52.  No one has been able to beat that price and I search all the time...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Costco doesn't offer Jeeps as separate category (as far as I can tell) and that's what we want.

We reserved a 2-door - just the two of us traveling, and better to park in tight spots.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Costco doesn't offer Jeeps as separate category (as far as I can tell) and that's what we want.
> 
> We reserved a 2-door - just the two of us traveling, and better to park in tight spots.



Denise, what type/model of Jeep do you get?  We ended up with a Jeep Compass, which is supposed to be an intermediate SUV on a recent rental.  It was one of the most uncomfortable rides we've had.  But we were in the car for a three hour period twice during our trip.

I just checked Costco.  The Jeeps are under Intermediate or Fullsize Specialty.  You might want to check Costco.  I don't know your dates, but I just entered 20 days during summer and found a Jeep Wrangler for $885 all in.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

We like the [hard top] Jeep Wrangler with the lift off panel, because we go off-road.  We choose it for  the 4WD and high clearance, rather than comfort.  We own a Jeep at home, so we are comfortable with driving them.

This is us on a Kauai trip:


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

Two trips ago we got a Jeep Compass after our first car had a tire problem. We
Though it was about perfect in size and usability. It was great for us two and
Big enough for when we picked up our tote. Plus it sat a little higher and was
Great for a trip to Polihale. I would take that again in a heart beat. 

One time we got a soft top Wrangler and took it back the next day just to have
More security of the hard top.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

slip said:


> Two trips ago we got a Jeep Compass after our first car had a tire problem. We
> Though it was about perfect in size and usability. It was great for us two and
> Big enough for when we picked up our tote. Plus it sat a little higher and was
> Great for a trip to Polihale. I would take that again in a heart beat.
> ...



As I said we found the Jeep Compass to be very uncomfortable for anything longer than a short drive.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

A Tugger had me look under "specialty vehicle" on Costco for Jeeps - (thanks) and it came up almost the same price on Costco ($7 less) so apparently this is a good time to book a car rental on Kauai.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> As I said we found the Jeep Compass to be very uncomfortable for anything longer than a short drive.



I know what your saying, I had that same problem with a Chevy Impala we 
Rented once. We were comfortable in the Compass though. Cars are something
That are different for many individuals.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We like the [hard top] Jeep Wrangler with the lift off panel, because we go off-road.  We choose it for  the 4WD and high clearance, rather than comfort.  We own a Jeep at home, so we are comfortable with driving them.
> 
> This is us on a Kauai trip:




Been here a few times myself. I do like the Jeeps when we make those trips. I've 
Seen cars get stuck there many times.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Jeff - did you drive all the way in to "Blue Hole"?


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - did you drive all the way in to "Blue Hole"?



No we didn't, bad planning each time for us. First time we went in a car and it 
Didn't take long to see we didn't belong there in a car. A few others went past
Us even when they heard there were two cars stuck up ahead. The second and
Third times we made it to the trailhead but decided not to hike because of bad
Weather and being too late in the day. All of the three times we went over there,
It had rained the couple days before. Bad planning on our part.

How many times have you been up there? Did you swim there. I've always heard
Of the dangers of Leptospirosis swimming in water holes like that but we've done 
It a few times on each of the islands.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Jeff - we have attempted it 3 times, and turned back once because it was too wet.  The mud looked like it was a good foot deep.  When it's dry, you can drive all the way there - no hiking.

DH swam, but I did not - the water was really cold.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

Great pictures by the way Denise. I can see why DW wanted to make the trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

This place is popular with the locals.  Both times we have been there, there were a few locals there and the first thing they do when they get there is start adding rocks to the dam, to make the water back up more.  I don't know if someone comes in and knocks it down later, or if Mother Nature knocks it down when there is a heavy rain.  The rocks don't actually dam it up, but they do raise the level of the pool.  

A local lady told us it's part of the old irrigation system.  It looks like a natural stream above the pool, but below the pool there is some old cement work, and a "spill over" canal.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - we have attempted it 3 times, and turned back once because it was too wet.  The mud looked like it was a good foot deep.  When it's dry, you can drive all the way there - no hiking.
> 
> DH swam, but I did not - the water was really cold.



We would have swam if we would have made it. I guess we either didn't think of
Going when there were good conditions or had something else planned. It would
Make a big difference to DW if we didn't have to hike. She has a bad hip and
Hikes like that are a problem. That's one reason we hiked to the dam this last
Trip. It was an easier walk. She still teases me about that hike because I 
Slipped and fell and she didn't. She usually always slips or trips at least once on
Hikes.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Right before you reach Blue Pool (within 1/4-1/2 mile?) you often see people walking off to the left on a hiking trail with inner tubes.  They are going to a different part of the ditch to "Flume the Ditch."  If you keep going past that point, you can drive right up to Blue Hole - stay on the most used trail with curves off the the left.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

I didn't know anything about it, DW saw it in a guidebook. Every time we've
Gone we always saw cars and trucks and people were talking about the road
Conditions. I won't do it without a Jeep and we don't always get a Jeep. We've 
Gotten a Jeep three times on Kauai and they were all free upgrades from either
Intermediate or Full size cars. DW loves when that happens.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Right before you reach Blue Pool (within 1/4-1/2 mile?) you often see people walking off to the left on a hiking trail with inner tubes.  They are going to a different part of the ditch to "Flume the Ditch."  If you keep going past that point, you can drive right up to Blue Hole - stay on the most used trail with curves off the the left.



Thanks this helps. I have seen people walking with tubes once. The other times
The weather was too bad and no one wanted to be out in it probably. 

If we get another Jeep we'll give it another go. We don't even go to Polihale 
Without a Jeep anymore.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Costco doesn't offer Jeeps as separate category (as far as I can tell) and that's what we want.
> 
> We reserved a 2-door - just the two of us traveling, and better to park in tight spots.



Denise, you got an awesome price, congrats... I have to add one day onto my rental and I keep hoping I will snag a deal that does not break the bank...Have a great time.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

I found a video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZmJaSf1Mak

For some unknown reason, the video doesn't show the Blue Hole itself, but my pictures above do.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

Denise, do you go to Blue Hole in the summer? We're usually on Kauai more
In the rainy seasons.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes - until recently, I was locked into the school schedule, so we could only go in the summer.  

My (spontaneous) trip last month with my daughter was my first trip in the winter, but we didn't have a Jeep, or attempt any off-loading.  Based on the conditions when we went, I'd guess that the video was taken under dry summer conditions.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks, we're taking friends again next February. After that we were planning 
Another trip in May. That turned out to be one of our favor times to go. We
May try it again then. Thanks for the video too.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

The Jurassic Park Gates are on this road, but there is almost nothing left of them.  I don't know if they planted foliage for the movie, or they just edited it in.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2016)

On our first trip to Kauai we won a two for the price of one for a rainforest tour.
The had converted vans that they jacked up and made them 4x4. They took us
To the gate. At that time there were just two poles left. The guide did mention 
That they did bring in plants and trees for the movie. I'd have to dig for those
Photos. DW took most of the pictures then.


----------

